# Are you this nice to every guy you meet?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A man was dining alone in a fancy restaurant and
there was a gorgeous redhead sitting at the next
table. He had been checking her out since he sat
down, but lacked the nerve to talk with her.

Suddenly she sneezed, and her glass eye came
flying out of its socket towards the man. He
reflexively reached out, grabbed it out of the air,
and handed it back.

'Oh my, I am so sorry,' the woman said, as she
popped her eye back in place. 'Let me buy your
dinner to make it up to you.'

They enjoyed a wonderful dinner together, and
afterwards they went to the theatre followed
by drinks. They talked, they laughed, she shared
her deepest dreams and he shared his. She
listened to him with interest.

After paying for everything, she asked him if he
would like to come to her place for a nightcap
and stay for breakfast. They had a wonderful,
wonderful time.

The next morning, she cooked a gourmet meal
with all the trimmings. The guy was amazed.
Everything had been so incredible!

'You know,' he said, 'you are the perfect woman.
Are you this nice to every guy you meet?'


'No,' she replies. ..........
'You just happened to catch my eye.'


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Goob.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, indeed. I love it!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to be looking for flying eyeballs now whenever a girl sneezes! Thanks a lot


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man that was good!


----------

